# Shrimp artichokes and potatoes



## Half Baked (Jun 21, 2007)

I have been trying to recreate an appetizer that I had at Arundel Mills Mall in MD.

It was sauteed sliced red potatos, garlic, onions and unpeeled shrimp.  The sauce with it's seasoning is my problem, well it wasn't a sauce really, just the juice it was cooked it.

It's thin, hot and red.  I thought I'd finally figured it out with Chinese chili sauce but that didn't work.  

Anyway, I have a pan full of potatos, artichoke hearts, 
shrimp, garlic and onions with some hot chili sauce on it.  I added lemon and it is still bland (I don't want more heat).  Does anyone have a suggestion as to what I can add to make it taste better.  It's just blah.  Of course I used salt & red pepper flakes.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 21, 2007)

How about adding some soy sauce?  That's the first thing that came to my mind.


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Katie, I will give soy sauce a shot.

I just tried mixing some mustard in a spoonful and it was good. I'll try the soy sauce.

I've been picking at the pan so I'm really getting sick of it now. 

EDIT - the soy sauce was pretty good!  I sprinkled some on one potato, artichoke bit and shimp...lol.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 21, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I have been trying to recreate an appetizer that I had at Arundel Mills Mall in MD.
> 
> It was sauteed sliced red potatos, garlic, onions and unpeeled shrimp. The sauce with it's seasoning is my problem, well it wasn't a sauce really, just the juice it was cooked it.
> 
> ...


hmm if you gave me the name of the restaurant i could easier solve your corundrum

but being this sounds of mediterrean tastes, i could suggest harissa but that is more moroccan/arabic instead of chinese hot chili sauce
or possibly spanish then it would have olive oil, hot paprika and sherry wine vinegar

it could also but very unlikely be cajun then it would be cayenne and tobasco


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 21, 2007)

For the life of me I can't remember the restaurant.  It is the 'fanciest' one at the mall, and the valet parking stand is right by the entrance.

I'm going up there in July so I'm going to break the server!    I love that dish, obviously.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 21, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> For the life of me I can't remember the restaurant. It is the 'fanciest' one at the mall, and the valet parking stand is right by the entrance.
> 
> I'm going up there in July so I'm going to break the server!  I love that dish, obviously.


i just did a search of the mall
does remomo sound familiar?


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 21, 2007)

*MOMO’S “PEEL AND EAT” STEAMED SHRIMP       9.95
*One-half pound shell on shrimp, steamed with red bliss potatoes, onions and pepperoni served with cocktail sauce and lemon


----------



## Katie H (Jun 21, 2007)

*Arundel Mall Businesses Directory*

Jan, here is a directory of all the businesses in the mall.  Scroll down to restaurants and see if anything jogs your memory.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 21, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Jan, here is a directory of all the businesses in the mall. Scroll down to restaurants and see if anything jogs your memory.


lol that is exactly the page that led me to remomo
then i went to there website

Remomo Appetizers


----------



## Half Baked (Jun 21, 2007)

> *MOMO’S “PEEL AND EAT” STEAMED SHRIMP       9.95
> *One-half pound shell on shrimp, steamed with red bliss potatoes, onions and pepperoni served with cocktail sauce and lemon


 
This is it!  I didn't remember the pepperoni.  Now I have something to work on.  The pepperoni must have been very hot if the appy is steamed....hmmmm.

I'll definately check it out in July.  Thanks to all of you!


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 23, 2007)

something struck me as strange when i read the menu description and your description and i wondered

methinks pepperoni is a typo for peperone which is either roasted red peppers or just red peppers as in red pepper flakes or spicy red pepper sauce which in this case it sounds like

hope that helps you out some


----------

